# unace installation problems



## Tanis (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am trying to see and .ace file on my IbookG4.

I downloaded the unace2.5 and installed, but after the "Installation complete" message I still cannot open the file. I looked the  readme.rtf and it says that i just have to simply put the unace executable in my  /usr/local/bin directory.
 when i installed the executable the only place selected was the Macintosh HD so..
ehmmm, I am new with this and I have no idea what is this, and what i am suppose to do. Besides there is a configuration step that says:

the /usr/local/bin directory has to be part of your shell path. If its not, follow this instructions: 

For csh/tcsh add this line to the end of your .cshrc or .tcshrc file:

set path = ($path /usr/local/bin)

For sh/bash add this line to the end of your .profile file 

PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin"

so, if anyone can help me with this  really appreciate it.

thanks


----------



## cfr (Jan 4, 2006)

OK. So, assuming the install went as it should, you've installed a command in /usr/local/bin. I assume you know that this is a command line tool, which means that you need to use the Terminal application to use it. You can find this in the Utilities folder, which is inside your Applications folder. Open the terminal to get to the command line prompt. 

This is where you can use the new programme. The only thing is, the operating system probably doesn't know to look at /usr/local/bin, because this is the first programme you've installed there. The readme file is telling you how to let the system know where to look. The two versions are there because different people use different "shells". The shell affects how you tell the system things in the Terminal.

If you are using Tiger or (I think) Panther, you are using Bash unless you've changed it. If you are using an earlier version of the OS, you are using tcsh unless you've changed it.

Let's assume you have Bash. Type the following and press return/enter:


> pico .profile


You should see the screen change and an empty document. At the bottom, you can see some of Pico's commands. Enter the line the readme gave you:


> PATH="$PATH:/usr/local/bin"


Now hit ^o (control and the letter o) to save the file. You'll need to confirm the file to save to by hitting return when Pico prompts you. To exit Pico, hit ^x. 

Now your profile is setup. When you open a new Terminal window, the system will read your profile and know where to look for the unace command. (It won't know in your existing window without extra steps, so it is easiest to just close the existing window and open a new one.) You should now be able to use the programme.

Hope this helps.

- cfr


----------

